# Wings that Move!



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm a little unsure how you want them to open, but if its from in to out (instead of front to back) Make the bones out of PVC and foam, so that they are hollow. Cover the joints with latex, so that they are still flexible. Where each of the bones would naturally bend, insert a spring to keep them in the closed position. then run a wire through the hollow "bones", so that when the wire is tightened, it pulls the wings out. Finally mount an offset on the motor shaft, so that it will pull the rope tight, and release it as it turns. Conceal everything behind a false back, and your done. Good luck.


----------



## kingrobert (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah moving from in to out. front to back would be a bonus, but not necessary. 

any motor recommendations? I suppose I could find one at a hobby shop that would do the job. I like the idea of springs. sprigns would keep it in one position, and you just need a motor that would move it to the other position.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I did manual wings one year for a Jeepers Creepers costume...... worked pretty good but I used copper pipe and ran cable throught the pipe... they normally wanted to stay closed but when the ropes were pulled they opened up. Eventually the copper pipe or tubing started to bend and then broke over time of being opened and closed..... so a new design needs made.
If you get this working smoothly I would like to see your results.
I cant really explain how I did it with out a drawing.... but I you need some ideas. let me know.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

I guarantee you can provide a lot more torque with your muscles than with any kind of motor that is both reasonable to wear (especially including power pack) and reasonable to buy. One question is, do you need the wing motion to be entirely independent of your arms?

I did manual flappable bat wings when I was fifteen. (Holy cow, over a quarter century ago!) I used arrows as the primary bones (they happened to be lying around, but dowels are probably cheaper), and black garbage bag for the wing membrane. They weren't the prettiest things in the world, but the "Whoa!" response when the wings went up was pretty good.

The mechanism was simply that the wing bones were hinged together at the top, with a little extra that extended beyond the pivot point, with a piece of heavy duty monofilament running down to my hands. Pull down on the strings, and the wings extend. Release the tension and gravity returns them to the closed position.

Instead of pulling on strings you could have push rods that pushed the wings up from the other side of the pivot. You would have to figure out how to hide these among the plumage.

I attached the wings to a wooden coat hanger and strapped it to my back, but it was uncomfortable and kind of flimsy. There are some fairly inexpensive external frame backpacks with plastic frames that would make a much sturdier and more comfortable base.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

If you could get your hands on a cheep cordless drill. I think the motor would provide enough torque for what you need while still being light enough to wear.


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm quite new to the Halloween haunt scene but I did run across a couple links last month pertaining to human powered wing assemblies. Both are quite interesting nonetheless.

Angel wings instructable

Articulated wings


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Those were some interesting links. They gave me another idea. Instead of relying on motors for the actuation, you could use mini hydraulics. I don't know what your budget is, but they would definitely be strong enough.


----------

